# E27 DIY LED pendant lighting



## Kakarot (2 Dec 2016)

Hey all! I've ordered 3, 15 watt COB LED, 6500K, E27 lights for a pendant fitting I'm building. These are for my 90cm tank, I've been using them for a short time on my smaller aquarium and just wanted to see if anyone else uses them and if there are any long term issues they've faced? I haven't had a problem yet and they kick out a lot less heat than my old lights.
Thanks for reading!


----------



## rebel (2 Dec 2016)

Any links to what you ordered?


----------



## Kakarot (2 Dec 2016)

I can't figure out how to send a link from my phone, my Internet has been down for a couple of weeks now and I feel like I'm living in the stone age! But I've copied some of the info from the eBay page, just please ignore the bad translated English haha.


*Model: 15W COB LED Spotlight*

*Bulb Base: E27*

Material: Lathe Aluminum

LED Chips: EPISTAR



*Cool White(6300-7000K)*

Input Voltage: AC85-265V

Beam Angle: 120degrees

Excellent luminous efficiency

This COB LED Spotlight is advanced lighting goods with energy-efficient, aesthetic and anti glare.

With perfect color and soft lighting.

Saving energy more than 95% compare with other lights. Lifespan is up to 50000 hours.

No Ultraviolet Rays, Infrared Radiation and heat radiation (eco-friendly).

Working Temperature is between -25℃ to +65℃.


----------



## zozo (3 Dec 2016)

I'm using them  now as mr16 lamp base on 12 volt, but the cob led has simular specs as yours mine are 12 watt.. The perform good all tho the luminous specs are a bit vague, but deppending on what you want to grow can be more then sufficient.. Before the cob led type i used the epistar 5 * 3watt power led version GU10 base.. The leds are good, what could be of concers is the little internal constant current powersupply, that's where the quality can differ.. These tiny internal powersupplies also make the differnce in if they will be dimmable or not. What these little transformers do not like are mains power surges and can burn out a capacitor and the led stops working. It happened to me one day, 5 off them burning out at the excact same moment, must have been some riple in the mains power net burning them all out at the same time. Probably a cheap bad quality transformer in the lamp base..

Good thing is if this happens you can replace them transformers with beter quality build.. These also come as spare part on Ebay or Ali, it just needs to match the led specs. If that ever happens you can make them dimmable with choosing a dimmable powersup, if the are yet not..

If you screw open the base you see them and can be replaced.. 

That's also where the vagueness of the luminous specs lay, they keep the specs of the leds, but the powersupply has a diode rectifier build in to make DC from AC and this rectifier can cost about a 20% output.. On a 15 watt spec that would be 3 watt power loss in luminous specs.. Which means the power supply dims the led by +/- 20%. So the led chip used only gives about 80% of its full capacity.


----------



## Kakarot (3 Dec 2016)

Thanks for such a comprehensive reply! The ones I chose are dimmable but I don't know why that's not included in those specs, I chose dimmable in case they were too bright I could tone them down a bit. I'll remember about the transformers in case anything goes wrong and not just bin them  I'll also add a multi plug with surge protection just in case.


----------

